

Salaries in Hong Kong - matthewrudy
http://hongkietown.com/2014/03/salaries-hong-kong.html

======
matthewrudy
In the US and UK graduate salaries start from at least 50k USD. But in Hong
Kong a graduate IT salary is ~20k USD while the cost of living is very similar
to the west.

I lived in HK for 3.5 years, and while there's a lot of programming talent, it
all gets sucked up into banks, management, or leaves the country.

